# Monark THIS IS AMERICA  somewhere in America



## Tin machine (Feb 7, 2013)

peace out folks


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like its been repainted...


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Looks like its been repainted...




Something about the tires that makes me wonder if they're original as well. And the flag has only 48 stars.


----------



## jkent (Feb 7, 2013)

What is tis guy so pissed about?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> And the flag has only 48 stars.




Its probably a really old photo.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2013)

Tires not born in the USA


----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2013)

*Looks like an English*

saddle.....


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Its probably a really old photo.




No WAIT, I missed two. There's 50. Sorry.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 7, 2013)

*easier to count from this view !!!!*



Dave Marko said:


> No WAIT, I missed two. There's 50. Sorry.[/QUOTEelvis has left the building


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm missing something here....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 8, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I'm missing something here....




 Me too. Read it 3 times.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm counting 57 stars.Ooops thats what our president said.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2013)

vincev said:


> I'm counting 57 stars.Ooops thats what our president said.




If Captain Morgan counts 43 stars, Add your count of 57 to his 43, divide by two, and you'll come up with an average of 50 stars.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2013)

the Captain is ready to sail.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 8, 2013)

*wind in your sales*



vincev said:


> the Captain is ready to sail.




wind in your sales friends


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> I DONT drink but, I am serious about vintage bikes




I'm not serious about vintage bikes but, I DO drink.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> there are 50 stars on the flag




I think we're all in agreement on that now. It did take Vince and the good "Captain" a little while though.


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2013)

This thread has me confused.Are Captain America and Captain Morgan tag team partners?Where are they wrestling?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2013)

vincev said:


> This thread has me confused.Are Captain America and Captain Morgan tag team partners?Where are they wrestling?




They are wrestling in America dummy...don't you get it?
Chris


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 10, 2013)

*I am thinking alot less Captain Morgan*

peace out !!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 10, 2013)

*I have figured it out!*

I am a drinker with a bike collecting problem.


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2013)

where is "somewhere in America"?Would that be North or South America?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a few more of these Vince and you'll hit the 2,000 mark.


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> I AM THINKING ALOT LESS !!!




I don't know if I'd be bragging about it, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm not serious about vintage bikes but, I DO drink.




I AM serious about vintage bikes and I do drink a little bit...


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2013)

i'll drink to that!hic..hic,


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

I think some people take their vintage bikes WAY too seriously and I don't drink, but I can be mean. I'm very disappointed that I didn't make your top three most hated cabers.


----------



## Boris (Feb 11, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> hey folks case you didn't know it somewhere in America theres a red blooded American !!!! and this is his bike !!! and like great americans before him he don't take no stuff not for a minute !!!




I don't know where, but somewhere in America are some blue and white blooded Americans too, they don't have bikes, or if they do, they aren't very serious about them. They like to drink Captain Morgan and fight with Captain America. Just like Martin Van Buren, Henry Taft and Herbert Hoover, they have been known to take stuff for up to 6 minutes and 45 seconds.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 11, 2013)

*Dear CABE members PLEASE EXCEPT MY SINCERE APOLOGIE !!!!*

peace out !!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

So this whole A/H persona of yours has just been a desperate cry for attention, and we all fell for it?  Not bad for someone who "HAS BEEN THINKING ALOT LESS". Now can you please let me know what my rank is on your list of most hated cabers and what I can do to make the # 1 spot?


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been taking stuff from Dave Marko for a few years! i am the most patient American!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 11, 2013)

*truly sorry*

peace out !!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 11, 2013)

vincev said:


> I have been taking stuff from Dave Marko for a few years! i am the most patient American!




You're always getting things WRONG! That's "The American Patient" And it was a movie about an American that drank too much Captain Morgan and got sent to a sanitarim, where he nurtured his hatred of bicycles. There was another movie called "The Most Potent American", and that was about a guy that fathered 74 children.


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Lol*

Well ,i wont ever get that 5 minutes of my life back, But I can't keep from LMAO at this guy!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread is bad, and everyone who is a part of it should feel bad.

Myself included.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 11, 2013)

*This has become a Mini Series*

Wow, this thread has become a mini series, I can't look away. Each day there is more suspense
and new guest stars. This is my cameo.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> This thread is bad, and everyone who is a part of it should feel bad.
> 
> Myself included.




I do feel bad, and yet I continue to giggle like an insolent child.


----------



## Boris (Feb 11, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> if your old and drunk and mean !!!! get help




I took your advice. It didn't work. I beat up the counselor because he wanted me to leave the bottle outside.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I took your advice. It didn't work. I beat up the counselor because he wanted me to leave the bottle outside.




I almost choked to death on some lousy Chinese food when I read that, I think I have some rice stuck in my sinuses.


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2013)

OK,nobody mentioned Capt.Wrongway Peachfuzz!


----------

